
Spotify reveals 2M free users are dodging ads - el_duderino
https://www.theverge.com/2018/3/23/17156014/spotify-users-premium-modded-hacked-app-free-streaming-music
======
joncrane
It's always an arms race between the technically minded people trying to get
something without being bothered (Adblock, grey market ad-free online streams,
etc) and the companies trying to make money off of them.

~~~
Risord
I think it would be best if there would be no adblockers but instead of there
would be easy way of paying directly for the content without being bothered.
If I cannot easily opt-out from ads by paying price which is compareable to
potential ad revenue.

Until then I continue to pay for Spotify and using adblock for the web.

~~~
letslightafire
Would you be open to a background coin miner? I think many companies were
spitballing ideas and a bitcoin miner running in the background of the website
would be not too bothersome unless you care about your CPU and GPU usage that
much.

~~~
nategri
What a CPU/GPU is up to at any given point is pretty abstract for most people,
but they _do_ notice battery life, which a miner would definitely affect. Even
fairly non-technical mobile users can be extremely vigilant about battery
consumption, so I think this approach is likely D.O.A. on that platform.

On a desktop however, it could be a game changer.

~~~
Domine
Currently my website does not activate miners if mobile browser is being used,
still trying to reliably identify the laptop crowd though.

I am inclined to display a popup upon entry, telling user to disable script if
they are on battery or unwilling to participate in mining. There really aren't
a best practice for browser mining for now, but this is my approach for the
time being.

------
slouch
There's a link to a web player at the bottom of their home page. It's watered-
down, omitting features like the entire followers/following system, but ad
blockers work.

------
bigtex
Have on good authority from a friend that it is indeed possible to listen to
Spotify without ads. He doesn't want to divulge too many details lest they fix
the issue.

~~~
earenndil
You can easily use google or something like that...

------
anotheryou
The interesting number would be the conversion rate of those now cut off.

